# Sanding enduro?



## cd18524 (Feb 24, 2006)

When using the enduro do you wet sand or just use the MM outright?  I am about to sand after my sanding sealer coat and did not want to screw it up by wet sanding.  I can't see why it would hurt anything, just curious what others are doing.
Chris


----------



## wayneis (Feb 25, 2006)

Enduro is water base, if you use water you will disolve the finish and just make a big mess

Wayne


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 25, 2006)

So will the finish fall apart if it gets wet, say like rain? Never used the stuff but I've been wanting to try it.[8D]


----------



## TomServo (Feb 25, 2006)

The finish will hold up to splashes and short immersions after a week or so of curing.. I've heard that cabinet makers want it to cure a month before using anything harsh to clean it or allowing it to be wet more than a few minutes..


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Feb 25, 2006)

The stuff is used for bar tops.  It will hold up forever if wet after it cures.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Enduro is water base, if you use water you will disolve the finish and just make a big mess
> 
> Wayne



Hi Wayne,

I have seen the name Enduro used here a number of times, I would like to know what it is and where I can get it please.  Is there an online refernce on how to apply it and finish a pen with it?

Thanks for your patience with a question like this, I just have not been able to find the information...I appreciate yours and others support on this![][][][]


----------



## wayneis (Feb 25, 2006)

Jim,

Look in the Business forum here at the IAP and you will see that Ernie at Bear Tooth Hardwoods is now selling Enduro in 2 oz. bottles along with my instructions.  He is just starting this up and I gave permission to distribute my instructions to anyone who purchases it.  If you have any questions just yell.

Wayne


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 25, 2006)

I am confused.
We have two different opinions here. 
Either Enduro is waterproof or it isn't.
Which is it?

You guys are giving me one big reason to never try the Enduro. It seems to me that any finish that melts in my hand from perspiration and moisture is uselss on a pen, regardless of how hard and abrasion resistant it is.

Not being waterproof, or at the least water-resistant, somehow just doen't compute. I don't understand why Enduro, which I haven't used, would be any less waterproof than the Minwax "Polyacrylic", which I do use. They are both waterborne Polyurethane resins.


----------



## kgwaugh (Feb 25, 2006)

There are MANY water based products out there which are cross-linked polymers that are quite waterproof once cured!!!  

To say that just because they are water based, that the finished, cured product will be water soluable is waaaaay off base!!

Gene
Elgin, Illinois USA


----------



## rtparso (Feb 25, 2006)

Remember that the newer "water based" finishes are using water as a carerer not as a solvent. Jeff Jewitt at http://www.homesteadfinishing.com explains water based finishes in several articles that I have read. A good beginning would be http://www.homesteadfinishing.com/htdocs/ChoosingFinish.htm(look for the section "Water-base Finishes" most of the way down the page).


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Feb 25, 2006)

Russ,
Go to the web site of Compliant Spray Systems.  You can do a search on that name.  Click on the "Enduro Products" tab and you can read directly in the horse's mouth, so to speak.  They make a water base lacquer and a water base polyurethane.  It is a good product and it is completely water proof when cured.  It can be handled after about 4 hours and fully cured in 24 hours, if I recall correctly.

However, they are not magicians.  There are plenty of other manufacturers of the same type of product that has the same features and that work just as well.  CrystaLac Company is one.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Feb 26, 2006)

For some reason I thik Russ is making a joke.  I can't prove it, it is just a hunch.

.


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 26, 2006)

Just trying to set the record straight, no joke.


----------



## wayneis (Feb 26, 2006)

Russ has had a problem with Enduro ever sense it was introduced and I dought that he has ever had any intention of trying it.  Just posturing.  I think that this has beenn explained sever times, the damn stuff has to cure.

Wayne


----------



## Mikey (Feb 26, 2006)

Wait a minute, first you say 





> _Enduro is water base, if you use water you will disolve the finish and just make a big mess _


_ then you say 






Originally posted by wayneis
<br />Russ has had a problem with Enduro ever sense it was introduced and I dought that he has ever had any intention of trying it.  Just posturing.  I think that this has been explained several times, the damn stuff has to cure.

Wayne
		
Click to expand...


Mybe I am reading this all wrong, but it seems as though you completely contradicted yourself here. I only use Enduro on all my stuff and haven't had a single problem using a little water when wet sanding my pens. They come out looking fine._


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 26, 2006)

Mikey just pointed out the conflict that I see throughout this series of messages. I suggest that cd18524 go ahead and wet sand their Enduro and make up their own mind about whether it can or can't be wet sanded.

As for my using, or not using Enduro, I suggest reading the Jeff Jewitt article on what finishes can and can't do to a piece of wood. Enduro, like every other finish, has its good and bad characteristics. I don't use it because I have chosen a different set of characteristics as being important. 

If I argue the merits of the traditional finishes, it is because I know them better, and I believe that most people abandon a finish too quickly in their search for the "perfect finish" that hasn't been invented yet.


----------



## cd18524 (Feb 26, 2006)

I guess from now on I will try before I ask.  

Chris


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd18524_
> <br />I guess from now on I will try before I ask.
> 
> Chris



Chris,

No, ask away.  Just don't be surprised if members have strong feelings.  Personally, I don't wet sand anything but acrylics and am happy with my method.  Others wet sand with a variety of liquids and are likely just as happy.  Think of it as politics; people hold strong opinions.

FWIW,


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Feb 27, 2006)

I wet sand all of my enduro, I let it cure for 24 hrs befor sanding. Have not had any problems.


----------

